# Question about a new headphone cable.



## Target1

I went to my audio guy the other day with one of those sets of those Seen plugs that were had through a group buy. I asked them to make me a decent cable out of them no more than one meter long for use with my HD580s. I just picked it up for a listen before committing to buying it and have some questions. First, it is VERY unimpressive to look at. I know this shouldn't be important, but for the 25 GBP that they are asking I was expecting something more. If you guys think pictures are required I'll take some and figure out how to post them, but for now I'll just describe it. It terminates in a mini (I had called in prior to it being made and asked for a quarter inch instead, but this isn't a big deal). About 2 thirds of it is covered in a heat sink, while the last third is bare. 2 twisted strands (black and red) about 1/16 of an inch in diameter. He said that it was made from very high quality silver wire. I will be giving it a good listen for the next couple days, but as my system isn't great to start with I'm not sure at this point of what differences I will hear. Further I need to burn the cable in which will probably take all night. Any input would be very helpful. I'm slightly leery, as pretty decent cables can be found for about $65 and this will run nearly $50. 

 Thanks,

 Target


----------



## meat01

I would pass on this cable and buy a cable that you can return if you are not satisfied. I would also not worry about cable burn in at this point either.


----------



## Target1

I have all week to audition it, so the return isn't a problem. I'm listening right now. Will post when I have some impressions, but even if I like it I don't want to overspend.

 Target


----------



## RnB180

sounds like someone that is fairly new to cable assembly. do you have pics?

 If you are using fine silver wire and make it look like trash, theres something about this guy I wouldnt trust.

 my 2 cents


----------



## Target1

I don't think trust is an issue. I have had several dealings with them and all have been great. The most recent being I went in and asked if they had any Grados. He said that weren't carrying them any more, but had one in the back that had been there for a while. Brand new though demoed. New SR 225s are 210 GBP in the UK (over $400 from an audio shop that just gives the MSRP). He asked what I would pay in the US. I said about 160 shipped to the UK on the used market. So he gave them to me for 80 pounds no VAT (sales tax of 17%). I couldn't believe it. I will however figure out how to post some pictures tomorrow. This cord does look fishy, and for $50 I want something decent.

 Mark


----------



## RnB180

please post pics of the detail of the wire, maybe I can tell you what he is using.


----------



## Target1

Never done this before, but here's a go at hosting some pictures.


















 Hope these show it off well enough. I took a bunch more, but they all seem to be too big and it slate and I don't want to monkey with it any more. I will post more tomorrow after figuring out how to edit pictures on my computer. Thanks for all the help.

 Mark

 PS Impressions thus far are tainted by the fact that if I move my head the right channel goes out. Trying to figure out if I just don't have the wire in correctly, or if there is a bad connection somewhere that isn't my fault.


----------



## RnB180

I dont think that cable will last very long, expect breakage to happen with wire that thin on headphones. Also looks like the guy didnt have enough parts and shrink tubing. thus the reason for using only black tubing all around. I wouldnt keep it, the cable doesnt even look like a finished cable.


----------



## meat01

It looks pretty ghetto and there is no shielding, but if you think it sounds better, then keep it. If it sounds the same or worse, return it.


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *meat01* 
_It looks pretty ghetto and there is no shielding, but if you think it sounds better, then keep it. If it sounds the same or worse, return it._

 


 well.. twisting the cable is a for of shielding. and hopefully the base is at least Litz braided. I think thats teflon silver plated copper. Not silver wire. I think a pure silver wire cable would cost significantly more then $50

 is it stiff? it looks like he just used shrink tubing as the jacket and had it shrunk to its smallest diameter, when a shrink tube is shrunk to its limit, its becomes very rigid. 


 where can I find the senn plugs? I want to make some cables.


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Target1* 
_PS Impressions thus far are tainted by the fact that if I move my head the right channel goes out. Trying to figure out if I just don't have the wire in correctly, or if there is a bad connection somewhere that isn't my fault._

 


 sounds like a bad solder joint, or maybe the right senn connector is bad.
 maybe a short in the connector, could be a cheap mini plug with uneven rings and so on.


----------



## RnB180

Sweet, I rewired my first headphone cable, 
 This thread made me go for it. I wanted to see what if I could do it.

 Thank God they came out nicely!


----------



## Target1

I think I'm going to return it today and make my own this summer. I have tools, and just need the materials. Thanks for all the help. I just don't like the look of this cable. How much would a star quad cable cost to make that looks like the one you have there?

 Mark


----------



## RnB180

the flex is about 40 cents a feet

 I use 1/4" chrome flex then another layer of snake skin flex
 I use 1/8" flex on the split and leads

 star quad is about $40 cents a foot

 canare f-12 is about $4 a plug

 adhesive dual wall heat shrink run like $5 for a few feet
 sumotube gray heatshrink is about $3 for 4' or so
 clear heat shrink I used on the leads are about $2 for 4'

 silver solder is about $3 a spool.

 the most expensive part of the cable is the flexing and time


----------



## Target1

Where would one get such materials? The time I will have. I am spending the summer researching commutation relations between rings (kind of, but anything more specific might be off topic), and will have hour upon hour of just sitting and thinking. Making some quality cords will be just what I need.

 Thanks again,

 Mark


----------



## RnB180

Markertek.com
 Partsexpress.com
 wirecare.com
 cableorganizer.com

 check out the sticky "How to make an interconnect" in the DIY section

 good luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 DIY is a fun hobby


----------

